
Ehang’s passenger-carrying drones look insanely impressive in first test flights - kjhughes
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/5/16974310/ehang-passenger-carrying-drone-first-test-flight
======
tyler_larson
Can it safely autorotate to the ground in the case of a motor failure?

------
Jeff_Brown
I would love to know how the energy cost compares to driving. How bad would
traffic have to be before it saved you not just time, but money?

------
sunstone
This craft will need some (stubby) lift surfaces to keep up with the
competition.

